# .50 caliber bulllet richochette!



## syscom3 (Jun 30, 2007)

No blood or gore here. But I bet this guy's ears were ringing!

A good reminder to always be careful at what you're shooting at!

Turn your volume up to hear the "whizz" of the richochette a second or two after firing.

LiveLeak.com - Guy catches .50 BMG ricochet to the head


----------



## evangilder (Jun 30, 2007)

One lucky SOB.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 30, 2007)

you said it


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 30, 2007)

Pretty Wild!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 30, 2007)

Anyone else ever have a close call with a ricochet??? I have several stories and a couple of clips....

This one is a piece of shrapnel that just misses the shooter....


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 30, 2007)

That could have done some serious damage to the guys face!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 1, 2007)

Holy crap!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## trackend (Jul 1, 2007)

lucky twits


----------



## R-2800 (Jul 1, 2007)

very lucky!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Njaco (Jul 1, 2007)

Talk about close!

(I see from the last 3 posts the Jersey Contingent has spoken.)


----------

